# Cody is FOUND!



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Cat Forum Friends:

Sadly, my Cody has been lost for one week today. I have had him since I was 17 and adore him. He's indoor only, but finds it fun to slip out once in a while. Usually he makes a mad dash for the driveway and hides under the car and refuses to come out. I think it's like a game for him, he never goes far! A few times, he has snuck out unnoticed but has reappeared in the driveway, backyard and front doorstep shortly thereafter. We think he slipped out last Thursday night or Friday morning, but aren't exactly sure of when. The gardener came on Friday morning and Cody is absolutely PETRIFIED of anything noisy; cars, leaf blower, vacuum cleaner, hair dryer etc. We're guessing he got spooked and bolted. 

Here's what we've done so far: We called the microchip company and had them issue an alert, and called and/or visited every vet in the area. We have visited shelters daily, even driving to one about 25 miles away. Very, very sadly, we have watched the dead animal lists for the LA county animal patrol as well and thank goodness, have seen nothing matching his description. We have posted several ads on craigslist and also some other pet locator sites. Every street in our neighborhood has at least 4-5 flyers. Every house in a 3 block radius got a flyer in their mailbox (about 100 houses). All of our close neighbors are on patrol. I have walked and driven around the neighborhood with a flashlight and walked through all the nearby alleys at night with a flashlight.

I want to expand my mailbox flyer area, and made another 200 flyers today. I am just so heartbroken and anxious thinking about Cody. We are currently having extremely bad weather in LA, and I'm sure if he's outside, the thunder is scaring him and I hope he's not wet and hungry  

Any ideas you could offer would be greatly, greatly appreciated. Anyone who has gone through a similar experience would be even better. 

Btw, although he is microchipped, he isn't collared because he is supposed to be indoors only. Sebastian is used to wearing a collar, so I make him and now I wish I had made Cody too


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

*_closes eys to send good thoughts and best wishes for locating Cody_*

Mister escaped only 10 days after we had moved across the country, so NOTHING was familiar to him. We were staying in an RV at an RV park, waiting for our house purchase to close. He had been outside with supervision maybe 3 times, for about 15min, total. The night he was lost, we also had a terrible thunder/lightening storm. 

KEEP HOPE!

I did everything you did; flyers, vet offices, county animal control and knocking on all doors, in addition to paying for a space w/photo in the local paper. I had given up hope/looking after 2 weeks. I was certain he had died. 
Mister was missing for 29 days and I found him by accident. 
I just happened to see him cross the road in front of my car, and recognized him! When I called his name, he stopped and looked at me like he couldn't believe his ears. I threw my Corvette in park and leapt out, leaving it running, door open and in the middle of the residential street so I could go get Mister. He had vision issues and just didn't trust his senses and we went round and round a tree and propane tank until I finally stopped, crouched down and let him come to me. When he did, I scruffed him and plopped him in my car on top of my groceries. I didn't care about him squishing my eggs, bread or potato chips, I'd FOUND him! By the time I drove home (maybe 600 FEET) I was in tears and couldn't talk to tell my husband how I'd found and got him.

So keep looking. Mister was missing for a month and remained within I'd say, about a 2-3acre area around where he was lost from. Because of my experience with Mister, I now know 2 weeks was much too early to give up, so have hope and keep looking for him.
Good luck!
h =^..^=

_PS...try placing his litterbox on the porch and/or putting some worn clothing outside too, so he can catch the scents of familiar things._


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Thanks Heidi for keeping us in your thoughts and sharing. I definitely have not given up hope, but it is scary. I have found myself thinking crazy things -- I even looked in the trunk of my car because I remembered that I had moved a box from the living room to my trunk on Friday morning. I thought to myself, what if he was in that box and I shut him in the trunk!! But of course, he wasn't there..

It is so nice to hear about Mister and very encouraging to hear that Mister came back after nearly a month. I know I've read other stories on CF about cats coming back eventually. Also, putting out something of his for the scent is a *great* idea. I'm going to do that right now. Another one of our cats, his brother, has a spraying problem, so he is outdoors only (and never, never leaves the backyard). I'm hoping his brother's scent will show him the way home too. 

Thanks again!


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

I'm very sorry to hear that and I hope you find him soon. Just keep it up.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Am so sorry to hear this and I too hope he's soon safe and sound on your lap again. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

*_sending more good thoughts/wishes_*


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Thank you so much for your thoughts! I really miss him  My mom had a good thought today. A neighbor 2 houses away had been renting out their house, but we haven't seen any cars in the driveway recently. We're going to over there tomorrow and check it out. I am thinking we should put out some neon signs below every stop sign in the neighborhood surrounding area. I'm afraid that with the rain, people aren't really paying attention to the signs on the street. I hope we get a tip soon...every time the phone rings I hope it's someone saying they found him. Our house feels empty without him :'(


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Still nothing from my Cody.  I put flyers in every mailbox on 16 blocks so far, but I'm going to try to put some more up on the streets tonight. I am just so sad. I'm still trying to keep a positive attitude, but I just don't know where he could be... 

How far could he have wandered? I just don't understand where he could have gone! There are so many free wandering cats in our neighborhood and none of them go far...


----------



## MollyMileyMaya (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Here's something I would suggest - - as someone who lived in the middle of no where - my cats were outside cats as a child (87 acres of land) I gave this advice to some people (3 families in NyC so far this has worked with) Go out at night and say - kitty kitty kitty - - Also put out food and water by the front and back doors. Put a box with a blanket. He may be sneaking around and coming home - coming to the door and no one is there to let him in - so if some food is out when he comes by - he'll keep coming to get food and eventually you can spot him. This worked for people here - - you can also set a trap - put food in it - trap him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Wow. It is my opinion that they really don't go very far. Mister was missing for a month and I found him w/in about two smallish 'blocks' from where we were staying. The area is/was pretty open with few yards and surrounding fields/woods for him to get lost in, but it seems he stayed near the homes, scrounging to survive. Are you in a neighborhood? I mean, like a neighborhood that I am imagining in my head; a subdivision type tract of homes close to each other and seperated by yards and fencing?

Because of my experience with Mister, I would suggest you keep looking, but you may also have to consider...
I really *hate* to suggest this, because I would prefer for you to keep hope, but you may have to consider ... _that he has perhaps been hit by a car or killed by a yard-dog and whomever found him has cleaned up the accident site and disposed of his body._ That happened to a littermate of my childhood cat when we lived in a neighborhood in town (1974) before moving out to the farm. She was hit/killed several houses down and the second time my Mom knocked/flyered, the homeowner finally confessed what had happened, to keep my Mom from searching and wondering/worrying.
Still ... *_closes eyes to send more good thoughts and locating wishes for you and Cody_*


----------



## MollyMileyMaya (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

I agree with Heidi - don't think he probably went far - so I'd make sure I at least kept food out for him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Pinkerbelle, this link might be a help. I pray that you find your little friend:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7722


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Robin, I so hope that you find Cody soon. Sending good thoughts and prayers that he shows up at home!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this, and have my fingers crossed that he's back soon.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

May the kitty guardian angels guide Cody back to you, safe and sound after having his walkabout.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Any news, Robin? I'll be praying for Cody to come home. I know this is a very hard time for you.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

The only thing I could add for you to do is to talk to everyone personally in your area and give them the flyer. A lot of people jog or walk each day and are at home can spot him and will call you or bring him in and call you. 

Keep food out on your back door area where he escaped.

Send mental messages to him. It does work. They can hear you.
My sisters and my cat who is mostly indoor/ 5% outdoor disappeared after 
his buddy Otis suddenly died. Toby was very depressed. Missing for a whole week.
I did all the things you mentioned and started communicating with him several times a day ,that we love him and please come home. He wandered in early one morning and stayed in and rarely goes out.

Also

My TNR group adopted a cat out and the people lost her and never notified us. When we found out we did house to house with flyers and talked to everyone in a two mile radius. We started getting spottings of her and_ after over a month of her being out there we were able to trap her. _The area was full of coyotes, she wasnt familar with the home, so didnt know where to go back to, and she was shy to boot!!! But we didnt give up.

Keep the faith. He is out there.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Saw a poster for a lost cat the other day. At the end of the long description they also noted his walking gait, that he was slightly bowlegged. I thought that was sweet, a detail like that that the owner felt was important to mention.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*



faithless said:


> Saw a poster for a lost cat the other day. At the end of the long description they also noted his walking gait, that he was slightly bowlegged. I thought that was sweet, a detail like that that the owner felt was important to mention.


That is very sweet! I hope that kitty finds her way home too!


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

I didn't get any notifications on this post so I didn't check until now  I wish I had, and thank you thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts...

WE FOUND CODY!!!!!!!!!!!


WE FOUND HIM!!!! 

As I said I completely papered our entire neighborhood. We had gotten a few calls offering tips and asking if we had found him, but tonight we got THE call  A neighbor at the end of the block said he had seen a cat poke out of his neighbor's crawl space under the house. He thought it might be Cody and it was!!!! 

He has the teeniest little mew and when we called his name we heard it just barely. We could see him with the flashlight. It wasn't a big opening like the crawlspace opening for my house. It was just a little vent, like a few inches high and maybe 10 inches wide. After much much coaxing we got him out. He is SO SKINNY and just ate a ton of tuna. Poor thing was shaking and dusty and the other cats hissed at him when we brought him in, but he's home and I'm so happy. I started crying when I saw him under the house. I am just so so happy. Words cannot express


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

And thank you again, thank you thank you for your thoughts. I really believe in positive energy and I just could not accept the idea that he wasn't out there hiding somewhere. I know your good thoughts helped me stay strong!


----------



## StitchyKitty (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Yay! I'm so glad you found him!
I've been watching your thread for a while, hoping that you would find him!
I bet you both are so happy to be together again.  
I don't know what I would do if I lost any of my cats.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*



Pinkerbelle said:


> WE FOUND CODY!!!!!!!!!!!
> WE FOUND HIM!!!!
> 
> We had gotten a few calls offering tips and asking if we had found him, but tonight we got THE call...
> ...he's home and I'm so happy. I started crying when I saw him under the house. I am just so so happy. Words cannot express


OMG!







Woo-Hoo!!!!!! 
I am so glad he is home! Party time:




















































Was he trapped under there or do you think he was just too frightened to come out?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*

Happy endings are wonderful!  I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*



Heidi n Q said:


> Pinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > WE FOUND CODY!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I don't really know... I really think he was just lost  He wasn't trapped because he did stick his head and front legs out (I actually had to scruff him and pull him out), and the neighbor said he saw him once or twice before he was sure it was Cody. He came out of the house holding the flyer I put in his mailbox. I am SO GLAD I did that!!! 

I think he was just afraid to really leave that area. When he was gone I thought of a time a few years ago when we had to take the cats to the kennel club. We usually hire a cat sitter when we're gone, but we were having the house tented. The Kennel Club was a block away from my work and I walked there for those few days during lunch at after work to see the cats. Cody was so scared he wouldn't come to me and hissed when I picked him up. 

He has slipped out and wandered away before and come back and hour or so later, so I don't see why this time would have been any different unless something really scared him. I'm guessing he bolted and then didn't know how to get home. That, coupled with the crazy thunder storms probably just traumatized him. 

I am going to go give him lots and lots of :luv now


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Cody is lost  Any tips?*



Jeanie said:


> Happy endings are wonderful!  I'm very happy for you.



Thank you


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Cody is lost  FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I :heart happy endings!! :jump :kittyball rcat :kittyturn :crazy
:angel


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Cody is lost  FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's great. I can guess how relieved you feel.

Mia got out of the pool cage area and back yard once and I was frantic for the hour she was gone. You've reminded me that I have to register her chip. 

Also, I was too young/poor to invest in Microsoft or Apple when PCs first appeared but I think I can still make my fortune by investing in the first company that comes out with an injectable cat GPS. I just searched and the GPS trackers for cats are way too big right now but once they're minituraized I bet everybody wants one.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Cody is lost  FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

YAY!!!! :yellbounce 

Cats get so freaked out when they get lost -- that's what makes getting them home so difficult! I'm SO glad you found him!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Cody is lost  FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yay yay yay!!!!!!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Cody is lost  FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh, happy news! Hooray!!!!

:yellbounce 

Fran


----------



## MollyMileyMaya (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Cody is lost  FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Awesome news!!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Cody is lost  FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh, happy day!! Thank all the stars in the sky that you found him.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Cody is lost  FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I know!!! I'm thankful every minute  It just makes me sad that he's so skinny  My mom took him to the vet this morning but I haven't gotten an update yet as I have been at work alllll day.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Cody is lost  FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yes! Yes! Yes! Im so happy for you. 


















Trust me I know the feelings your feeling at his return!
Its the best in the world!!!

Cody no more door dashing







, no more disappearing







and 
Putting your family thru agony!


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Cody is lost  FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's right, no more running out the door! If he ever tries that again I will have heart attack 8O


----------

